# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Ραγάδες

## apos

den iparxei xeirotero pragma sto derma apo tis ragades! eho liges stin kilia mou kai tora apo to gym evgala kai sta mpratsa kai stous omous! gnorizei kapoios tropous antimetopisis kai pio einai to elatoma tou dermatos mou kai antidra etsi?

----------


## Duke-Nukem

oi ragades sto derma sinithos ofilode se apotomes auksomioseis sto somatiko varos.to derma exei kapia elastikotita oste na min fenode ragades.sinithos oi ragades apomakrinode meta apo 6-12 mines.episis sisxetizete kai me to pososto paxos-lipos pou iparxei. gia to provlima pou exeis  mia krema sisfiksis kai enidatoseis na to periorisei.

----------


## pushhead

dystyxws duke oi ragades den eksafanizontai pote entelws!!!mporei na allazoun xrwma...apo kokkines se aspres me ton kairo...alla den feygoun pote teliws!!!menoun san mikres oules!!!ayto file apos to pathenoun oloi osoi kerdizoun h xanoun apotoma ogo!oi egyes gynaikes kseroun kalytera....!!!yparxoun eidikes aleifes gia na enydatwsoun kai na kanoun pio elastiko to derma opws h simulsium!!!alla panta proliptika!!!einai san ena tzami pou ragizei!!!oso perisotero ogo vazeis toso perisotero tha megalwnon oi ragades sou h tha vgazeis k kenouries!!!pane sto farmakeio twra kiolas!!!

----------


## apos

gamoto na min allazo derma san ta fidia.....  :01. Rolling Eyes:  tha pao kai se enan dermatologo na do ti tha mou pei kai aytos. eyxaristo pantos gia tin voithia.

----------


## pushhead

einai kalh h skepsh sou gia to dermatologo giati einai o pio eidikos!alla na ksereis oti yparxei periptwsh na sou grapsei kamia panakrivh aloifh pou den yperterei k se polla apo kapoia allh pio fthinh (pou tha ekane thn douleia ths) mono kai mono gia na parei tis "promithies" tou!!! 

pushhead

----------


## jiujitSu

To elatwma tou dermatos sou ofeilete ka8ara sta genetika xarakthristika pou exeis klhronomhsei.

Oi ragades dhmiourgountai otan to derma tentwnete pera twn elastikwn tou oriwn opws symbainei kyriws se apotomes aukshseis barous eite afto einai lipos eite afto einai mhs.Kai stis dio periptwseis to derma prepei na aukshsei to embadon tou oste na kalypsei ton extra ogko.Emfanizontai kyriws stis gynaikes sthn perioxh tis koilias kata thn egkymosynh kai ligotero syxna kata thn efhbia stis perioxes tou sth8ous-mhrwn opou kai symbainei apotomh aukshsh 'ogkou'  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Porc:   logw gynaikias katanomhs lipous.

Ama h aukshsh barous ginei stadiaka kai oxi apotoma tote to derma prolabainei na paragei to aparaithto kolagono oste na dhmiourgh8ei extra derma.H dynamikothta paragwghs kolagonou diaferei apo an8rwpo se an8rwpo opote kai o ru8mos pou mporei o ka8enas mas na parei baros xwris na kanei ragades einai diaforetikos.Opote otan den prolabainei na parax8ei arketo kollagono tote to derma tentwnete kai skizetai kai dhmiourgei aftes tis ypo-epidermikes oules.
Oi ragades otan dhmiourgountai exoun xrwma kokkino h mwb kai meta apo kapoio kairo ginontai aspres.

Opote esy aplws klhronomhses derma me periorismenh dynamikothta paragwghs kollagonou.
Tropoi antimetopishs? ... Loipon h vitaminh C boh8aei kai auksanei thn paragwgh kollagonou opws kai h Vitaminh A(se mikrotero ba8mo).Pare kapoio symplhrwma psebdargyrou kai sidhrou kai krata tis epirrepeis se ragades perioxes tou dermatos sou kala enydatomenes oste na mporoun na tentw8oun xwris na spasoun.Epishs pros8ese perissotero elaiolado kai EFAs sthn diatrofh sou.

Twra gia tis hdh yparxwn ragades...ama einai akomh kokkines mporeis na pareis apo to farmakio mia krema gia ragades pou xrhsimopoioun oi gynaikes meta thn egkymosynh h opoia tha eksafanisei merikes kai tha beltiwsei alles.Ama oi ragades einai aspres tote ksexase tis kremes, den kanoun tipota.
Allos tropos antimetwpishs einai to LASER. Eksafanizei plhrws tis kokkines kai kata 50-70% tis aspres.Oi aspres akomi kai me laser den feygoun teleiws kai katw apo dynato fws tha fainontai akoma.Alla afto pou kanei to laser stis aspres einai na gemizei thn oulh kai na omalopoiei thn epifaneia etsi oste otan thn pianeis(h otan se xaidebei to gomenaki px) na mhn ais8anese/tai thn oulh.

Nomizw kalyfthkes...ti sto dia  :01. Evil: 
*
DON't TALK ABOUT THE F_CKING WALK WITHOUT TAKING THE WALK ...LET THOSE WHO WALK THE WALK TALK ABOUT IT !

STFU AND LISTEN*

----------


## pushhead

mh ksexname k th lysh ths plastikhs etsi???exei shmasia k dinei elpida giati opws oloi kseroume....an RAGISEI to gyali...den ksanakola!!!!

----------


## jiujitSu

> mh ksexname k th lysh ths plastikhs etsi???exei shmasia k dinei elpida giati opws oloi kseroume....an RAGISEI to gyali...den ksanakola!!!!


Me thn plastikh xeirourgikh einai alh8eia oti mporoun na afaire8oun oi ragades afou sthn ousia afaireite ena kommati dermatos opote oti ragades exei panw feygoun.Paradeigma sthn koilioplastikh, opou afaireite ena megalo komati dermatos apo ton afalo mexri ligo pio panw apo ta genetika organa, mporei na afaire8oun oi ragades pou briskontai katw apo ton afalo. To idio mporei na ginei kai stous moirous ta bratsa ktl.Omws den einai cost-free h plastikh afou kostizei trela lefta kai sthn periptwsh tis koilioplastikhs tha sou afhsei mia terastia oulh 15-20 ekatosta apo thn tomh pou ginetai h opoia krybete omws apo to magio h to eswrouxo.

To 8ema einai oti gia na ginei kati tetoio prepei na yparxei perisia dermatos opws px meta apo xasimo pollwn killwn opou parathreite xalarwsh/perisia dermatos h meta apo kapoia lipoanarwfhsh opou to derma den sfigei meta apo ton problepomeno kairo.Opote an enas bodybuilder me 8-10% swmatiko lipos exei ragades den yparxei periptwsh na ginei plastikh efoswn to derma einai san selofan panw tou kai den kremete tipota.

----------


## apos

eyxaristo megale jiuzitsu! stin periptosi pou to pososto lipous pesei poli xamila ti simvenei akoma etsi fenontai! mia gomena mou eipe na kano polles fores apolepisi ximiki kai tha exafanistous meta apo liga xronia
xerei kapoios apo ximiki apolepisi pos ginete?

----------


## pushhead

> eyxaristo megale jiuzitsu! stin periptosi pou to pososto lipous pesei poli xamila ti simvenei akoma etsi fenontai! mia gomena mou eipe na kano polles fores apolepisi ximiki kai tha exafanistous meta apo liga xronia
> xerei kapoios apo ximiki apolepisi pos ginete?


h ximikh apolepish einai poly epodynw pragma!!!mh to dokimaseis gia merikes ragaditses!!den aksizei oute ta lefta oute to pono oute to xrono!!!eixa filo pou eixe akmh k ekane!!!ximiko peeling to lene kai ksefloudizese san na sou vgazoun lepia me tryfth!!!oi liges ragades pou exeis einai ta parashma apo ton polemo re!!!astes na sou thimizoun tis proponhseis pou ekanes otan geraseis k den mporeis na shkwtheis apo to kanape!!!

filika pushhead!

----------


## stevengr

Υπαρχει καποια αλοιφη για ραγαδες που να την δινουν και χωρις ιατρικη συνταγη στο φαρμακειο;

Αν ναι πειτε μου πως λεγεται και αν γνωριζετε στο περιπου ποσο κοστιζει.

----------


## anastasisk

Λοιπον,οταν ειχα ξεκινησει το αθλημα στα 19 μου παρουσιαστηκε το εξης προβλημα.Προφανως λογο εντονων διατασεων και αυξησης σωματικου βαρους αλλα ισως και ευαισθησιας του δερματος(αυτα τουλαχιστων μου ειπε τοτε ο γυμναστης) γεμισα μεσα σε μερικες εβδομαδες ραγαδες.Εχω σε ολο το μηκος των δικεφαλων,τρικεφαλους,πλατη και στηθος.Στο στηθος συγκεκριμενα το δερμα εχει λεπτυνει τοσο πολυ σε καποια σημεια που ειναι σαν τσιγαροχαρτο.Παλιοτερα οι ραγαδες ηταν κοκκινες αλλα τωρα εχουν γινει λευκες.Παιδια συγνωμη αν το θεμα ειναι λιγο αντιαισθητικο για καποιους αλλα αν καποιος γνωριζει κανα κολπακι οπως αλοιφες και αλλα γιατροσοφια θα με βοηθουσε.

Thanks........

----------


## Gasturb

Aπό όσα ξερω από άλλα παιδιά δεν...  τώρα αν έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος κανένα αποτελεσματικό ας το πει

Gt

----------


## gpol

Λιγα πραγματα γινονται για να καλυφθουν απο οσο ξερω. Απο οτι εχω διαβασει 3 πραγματα πρεπει να ακολουθεις:

α) Προληψη (σωστη διατροφη: βιταμινες/μεταλλα/ιχνοστοιχεια/πολυ νερο/βιταμινη Ε)
β) Θεραπεια (κρεμες με ειδικα συστατικα, μαυρισμα!! για να καλυφθουν)
γ) Περιποιηση (ντουζ/μασαζ/ενυδατικες κρεμες)

----------


## anastasisk

Τhanks guys.....

----------


## Kagias

> Eμενα λες?


Ε ποιος ειναι απο πανω μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Txc

> Ε ποιος ειναι απο πανω μου



Οχι πολυ καιρο, 11% BF

----------


## Kagias

Κοιτα κι εγω ας πουμε που δεν ειχα ποτε πολλα παραπανω κιλα, εχω πεσει εδω και τρεις τεσσερεις μηνες απο τα 98 στα 91 και στο στηθος ας πουμε το δερμα ειναι αρκετα πιο χαλαρο απ οτι παλιοτερα. Φαινεται ρε παιδι μου οτι ειναι ακομα φτιαγμενο για περισσοτερη μαζα το δερμα. Γενικα τωρα που περασα στα δισετ και ανεβασα λιγο την αεροβια μπορω να πω οτι καλυτερευει. Ειναι και θεμα γονιδιων πιστευω. Εμενα παντα το δερμα μου ηταν προβληματικο.

----------


## rey1989

Σήμερα που είχα προπόνηση χέρια και ανέβασα κιλά πρόσεξα ότι πετάχτηκαν δύο χοντρές φλέβες (μια σε κάθε χέρι) που πριν δεν φαινόντουσαν και περνάνε πάνω στον δικέφαλο και καταλήγουν να στρίβουν απο πίσω και εχω κάτι ραγάδες στα χέρια στην κλείδωση λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει ο δικέφαλος. Η μία φλέβα περνούσε πάνω στην ραγάδα και ενώ οι ραγάδες δεν φαίνονται εκτός αν τις κοιτάξεις απο κοντά, αυτή φαινόταν απο δυο μέτρα απόσταση που είχα με τον καθρέφτη. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανανοίξει η ραγάδα ??  :02. Shock: 

ίσως είναι παράλογος φόβος αλλά μου μπήκαν ιδέες ..

----------


## Manos1989

> Σήμερα που είχα προπόνηση χέρια και ανέβασα κιλά πρόσεξα ότι πετάχτηκαν δύο χοντρές φλέβες (μια σε κάθε χέρι) που πριν δεν φαινόντουσαν και περνάνε πάνω στον δικέφαλο και καταλήγουν να στρίβουν απο πίσω και εχω κάτι ραγάδες στα χέρια στην κλείδωση λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει ο δικέφαλος. Η μία φλέβα περνούσε πάνω στην ραγάδα και ενώ οι ραγάδες δεν φαίνονται εκτός αν τις κοιτάξεις απο κοντά, αυτή φαινόταν απο δυο μέτρα απόσταση που είχα με τον καθρέφτη. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανανοίξει η ραγάδα ?? 
> 
> ίσως είναι παράλογος φόβος αλλά μου μπήκαν ιδέες ..


Tι εννοείς να ''ξανανοίξει''? 
Οι ραγάδες δε φεύγουν ούτε κλείνουν ποτέ....

----------


## rey1989

@Manos1989

το ξέρω αλλά αυτές έχουν γίνει άσπρες και επειδή είμαι πολύ άσπρος γενικά στο δέρμα δεν φαίνονται καθόλου. αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι αν μπορούν να ξαναγίνουν κόκκινες .. γιατί όπως είναι τώρα δεν φαίνονται αλλα όταν πετάχτηκε η φλέβα πάνω στην ραγάδα φαινόταν πολύ έντονα.  :01. Cool:

----------


## Marios_pek

Μια ερωτηση παιδες  :01. Mr. Green:  Με την αυξηση της ποσοτητας καταναλωσης νερου καθημερινως παιζει να περιορισω τις ραγαδες? Γιατι δεν πινω πανω απο 1,5 λιτρο και ακουσα οτι πρεπει κοντα στα 4 την ημερα...Καποιο αλλο τρικ? Κρεμα απο γιατρο βαζω ηδη...

----------


## kokolakis

φιλαρακο αν δεις αποτελεσματα απο την κρεμα στειλε μου σε πμ την μαρκα και την τιμη.... αν και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει αν εμφανιστουν δεν φευγουν....

----------


## TeoMaN

στειλε και σε μενα αμα φευγουν παρολα αυτα αμα κανεις καλη διατροφη γυμναστικη μπορει να περιωρισουν αλα οχι να φιγουν

----------


## kokolakis

η κοιλια μου ειναι σαν την ζεβρα  :01. Razz: 
αλλα δεν εχω κανει και τιποτα για να τις αντιμετωπισω...

----------


## s0k0s

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B4%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## kokolakis

:02. Love:

----------


## magdaline

Ραγάδες.. άμα έχεις κορμαρα τις ραγάδες θα κοιτάνε οι άλλοι.. φτιάξε πρώτα το κορμί όπως το θες και οταν το μόνο προβλημα σου ειναι οι ραγάδες ψάξτο. 

Έχασα 40 κιλά , οι ραγάδες παρέμειναν, μειώθηκαν μεν με τρελή γυμναστική διατροφη στα 3 χρόνια που είμαι αδύνατη αλλά παραμένουν, αλλά είναι το τελευταίο που με νοιάζει πραγματικά.

Αλοιφές υπάρχουν πολλές, πήγαινε σε ένα φαρμακείο και διάλεξε. Επίσης υπάρχουν και βότανα διαφορα.. όπως ο κισσός, επίισης θα το βρεις στο φαρμακείο.

----------


## jargj

Επειδη το έχω ψάξει το θέμα οι ραγάδες δεν φέβγουν ποτέ με αλοιφές άπλα εξασφενουν, δεν φαινονται τοσο έντονα εκτος βέβαια τις πλαστικής...καλές είναι οι κρέμες αλλα χρειάζονται πολύ καιρο για να δεις αποτελέσματα και παλί μην φανταστείς κάτι τρελό...κάποιος που γνωρίζει που έχεις ραγάδες πάλι θα τις βλέπει κα8αρά ενω οι άλλοι όχι αλλα αν το προσέψουν φαίνεται...κάτι που προτείνουν κάποιοι γιατροί στις γυναίκες όταν είναι έγκυες είναι η βαζελίνη αλλά όχι για να φύγουν για να μήν εμφανιστούν και απο όσο ξέρω ισχυεί...

----------


## Nikoskom

> Επειδη το έχω ψάξει το θέμα οι ραγάδες δεν φέβγουν ποτέ με αλοιφές άπλα εξασφενουν, δεν φαινονται τοσο έντονα εκτος βέβαια τις πλαστικής...καλές είναι οι κρέμες αλλα χρειάζονται πολύ καιρο για να δεις αποτελέσματα και παλί μην φανταστείς κάτι τρελό...κάποιος που γνωρίζει που έχεις ραγάδες πάλι θα τις βλέπει κα8αρά ενω οι άλλοι όχι αλλα αν το προσέψουν φαίνεται...κάτι που προτείνουν κάποιοι γιατροί στις γυναίκες όταν είναι έγκυες είναι η βαζελίνη αλλά όχι για να φύγουν για να μήν εμφανιστούν και απο όσο ξέρω ισχυεί...


Δεν ειναι πλαστικη αλλα λειζερ..και παλι ομως θα δεις ναι μεν καποια διαφορα αλλα δεν θα εχουν εξαφανιστει ετσι ξερω..

Αυτο που ειπες για την βαζελινη ισχυει..

Γενικοτερα μην σας απασχολουν οι ραγαδες..εσεις να κοιτατε να ειστε οσο πιο σωστοι γινεται σε διατροφη,γυμναστικη,χτιστε ενα ωραιο σωμα και μετα οι ραγαδες δεν θα σας νοιαζουν καθολου..ουτε που θα τις βλεπετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Εμφανιστηκαν ραγαδες στους ωμους.. Χθες εκανα ενα cheat day και το πρωι τωρα που κοιταχτηκα ραγαδες και στους ωμους που δεν εχουν ξαναεμφανιστει εκει.. Και νομιζα με 4000 θερμιδες σαβουρα χθες θα ειχα βαλει κανα κιλο , αλλα .... WTF?? 1,5 κιλα πισω  :02. Shock:  Παλια μου εμφανιζοταν στους τραπεζιους για 1-2 το πολυ 3 μερες και εφευγαν με καμια σαβουρα 1 φορα ή απλως εξαφανιζοταν.. Λετε να φυγουν ή οχι ?

----------


## gym

ρε συ χειροτερε...οι ραγαδες δενε ρχονται και φευγουν ετσι απλα...

οι ραγαδες αν βγουν,θα μεινουν εκει...στην αρχη ειναι κοκκινωπες και μετα οσο περναει ο καιρος ασπριζουν...

εισαι σιγουρος ρε συ οτι ειναι ραγαδες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tasos2

Εμενα μου ειχε βγει ραγαδα μεταξυ στηθος και ωμου πριν 3 χρονια και ακομα ειναι εκει απλα εχει ασπρισει οπω λεει η gym

----------


## murder

φιλε μου ..επδ ειχα και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα.....το εψα3α και βρηκα μια πολυ καλη κρεμα που κνει πραγματικα καλη δουλεια....ειναι φτιαχτει και κοστιζει 35ε και ειναι 40-50γρ δεν ειμαι συγουρος!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## gym

οτι και να βαλετε πανω στις ραγαδες δεν φευγουν...αν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι,αυτο ειναι να βαλετε καποια κρεμα για να ασπρισουν πιο γρηγορα...και αυτο παλι υποθετικο ειναι...απο εκει και περα δεν πα να βαλετε και κουβαδες απο κρεμες,ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ...σορρυ αλλα ειναι η πικρη αληθεια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Χωρις κρεμα εξαφανιζοταν στους τραπεζιους και εχουν βγει αρκετες φορες.. Αλλα εχουν φυγει μετα κιωλας..Δεν ασπριζουν , απλα εξαφανιζονται..Σε αλλα μερη του σωματος , δικεφαλα και ποδια ας πουμε εχω και κοκκινες και ασπρες

----------


## kostas_m

μια κυρια απο λαμια λεει : δινω 3 χαπια (πρωι,μεσ.βραδ.) και ενα λαδι .. και σε λιγους μηνες ειναι ολα κομπλε..

δειτε εδω:
http://www.e-gynaika.com/2010/06/blog-post_5497.html

καθως και λιγο ποιο κατω τα 365 σχολια και περιμενω τις γνωμες σας λεω να την κανω την τρελα τις αγορας αλλα επιφυλασομαι μην λενε τιποτα ....ξερετε μπλοφα  :01. Razz:

----------


## βασιλης ορφανιδης

με ποιους τροπους μπορει το δερμα να ενυδατωθει καλυτερα και να γινει πιο ελαστικο?

----------


## xelashai

> με ποιους τροπους μπορει το δερμα να ενυδατωθει καλυτερα και να γινει πιο ελαστικο?


 :02. Welcome: 
υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα προιοντα στην αγορα...
το σημαντικοτερο βεβαια ειναι αρκετο νερο..
τι ακριβως ψαχνεις?

----------


## βασιλης ορφανιδης

κοιτα επειδη το σωμα μυ εχει μια ταση στο να βγαζει ραγαδες μου ειπε ενας γιατρος να ενυδατωνω το δερμα μυ καλα και να το κανω πιο ελαστικο και πριν την προπονηση να βασω στα σημεια πυ εχω ραγαδες μια ενυδατικη κρεμα ή βαζελινη αλλα δεν ξερω τι απ τα δυο και λεω μηπως κανεις απο εδω ξερει!

----------


## xelashai

υπαρχουν ειδικες κρεμες στο φαρμακειο για τις ραγαδες...αρκετα καλη ειναι η simulcium G3(γυρω στα 25ευρω)
συμπληρωματικα μπορεις να παρεις και ενα λαδακι να κραταει υγρασια το δερμα μετα το ντουζ....της now foods :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

κρεμες AQUASOL,BEPANTHOL.επισης παρε απο το φαρμακειο EVIOL και κοψε την καψουλα,απλωνοντας την ελαιωδη βιταμινη στην περιοχη.ALOE VERA επισης θα βοηθουσε

----------


## katerina.

> υπαρχουν ειδικες κρεμες στο φαρμακειο για τις ραγαδες...αρκετα καλη ειναι η simulcium G3(γυρω στα 25ευρω)
> συμπληρωματικα μπορεις να παρεις και ενα λαδακι να κραταει υγρασια το δερμα μετα το ντουζ....της now foods


simulcium πεταμενα λεφτα ...ελαιολαδο και αμυγδαλελαιο χυμα απο το φαρμακειο ... :01. Wink:

----------


## katerina.

> κρεμες AQUASOL,BEPANTHOL.επισης παρε απο το φαρμακειο EVIOL και κοψε την καψουλα,απλωνοντας την ελαιωδη βιταμινη στην περιοχη.ALOE VERA επισης θα βοηθουσε


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ... :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Εμενα μου ειπανε κατι για ψευδαργυρο + vit. C οτι βοηθαει για τις ραγαδες, δεν ξερω αμα ισχυει, δεν το δοκιμασα.

----------


## katerina.

> Εμενα μου ειπανε κατι για ψευδαργυρο + vit. C οτι βοηθαει για τις ραγαδες, δεν ξερω αμα ισχυει, δεν το δοκιμασα.


ολα τα παραπανω βοηθανε προληπτικα ....σημαντικο ρολο παιζει βεβαια και η ποιοτητα του δερματος ..αν ειναι να κανεις ραγαδες οτι και να βαλεις  οτι και να παρεις .. δεν τις αποφευγεις ..

το συμπληρωμα ψευδαργυρου και vit c ...με την παροδο του χρονου βελτιωνει την υφη του δερματος και τις κανει να φαινονται λιγοτερο ... :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

οι ραγαδες μονο με laser σε δερματολογο

----------


## s0k0s

Τα υπολοιπα δν βοηθανε ουτε καν; 
Γιατι αυτο οπως ακουγεται κοστιζει καπως...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

οχι δεν κανουν τιποτε,ναι ειναι ακριβο

----------


## Eddie

Doc γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ουτε με laser φευγουν?Βασικα εαν εφευγαν με laser,η με οποιοδηποτε αλλο τροπο,οι επαγγελματιες ΒΒ οπως ο centopani πχ που ειναι καρασκισμενος γιατι δεν κανει αφαιρεση?

Simulcium και λοιπες κρεμες προσωπικα δε με βοηθησαν καθολου.Αυτες περισσοτερο δουλευουν στις εγκυες κανοντας χρηση απ την αρχη της εγκυμοσυνης για να κραταει το δερμα πιο ελαστικο στην αποτομη αυξηση της κοιλιακης χωρας.Αν ξεφυγεις,υστερα δε μαζευεται..απλως απο μωβ γινονται ασπρες,παντα ομως θα αχνοφαινονται και θα τις νιωθεις στην αφη.Καλυτερα αν καποιος θελει να κανει χρηση κρεμων,να χρησιμοποιησει bepanthol,aloe vera οπως προτεινει ο doc,ακομα και βαζελινη.

----------


## magdaline

guys..σιγά το πράγμα οι ραγάδες.. με τη πολλή γυμναστική μειώνονται.. οπως κ με τη καλη διατροφή υποθέτω..  εγώ είχα πάρα πολλές.. τώρα εχουν μειωθεί αρκετά θα έλεγα.. σιγά μη τις προσέχουν..μη γινομαστε υπερβολικοι.

----------


## kokolakis

την αλοη βερα λεω να την δοκιμασω μιας και εχουμε 2 φυτα και την εχει κανει η μανα μου πανακεια...

για ποσο καιρο ομως να την χρησιμοποιω...?

----------


## Stella

E, είναι και ένας ακόμα λόγος για να μην ξεφευγετε πολύ στον όγκο.
Πάτε και κανετε όγκο και περνετε 15-20 κιλά.
Ε μετά μην περιμένετε να μαζεψετε το ξεχειλομένο δέρμα. Ποσο να αντέξει και αυτό το ερμο το σώμα μας!

----------


## Eddie

Λιλα,γυμναζομαι 9 χρονια..εχασα 32 κιλα,εκανα καλη διατροφη,παιρνω βιτ Ε χρονια,εχω δοκιμασει ενα ψοφο κρεμες κι ομως ειναι εκει.Αν θα φυγουν μετα απο 20 χρονια,δε ξερω..το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αυτες που ειχα,αυτες εχω και τωρα!Κι ακομα πολλοι με ρωτανε..εκει τι εχεις,γατα σε γρατσουνισε?

----------


## magdaline

> Λιλα,γυμναζομαι 9 χρονια..εχασα 32 κιλα,εκανα καλη διατροφη,παιρνω βιτ Ε χρονια,εχω δοκιμασει ενα ψοφο κρεμες κι ομως ειναι εκει.Αν θα φυγουν μετα απο 20 χρονια,δε ξερω..το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αυτες που ειχα,αυτες εχω και τωρα!Κι ακομα πολλοι με ρωτανε..εκει τι εχεις,γατα σε γρατσουνισε?


τοτε εγώ ήμουν πιο τυχερή παρόλο που δεν είμαι μικρής ηλικίας

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

για πιο λογο να τις αφαιρεσει ο σεντοπανι,η ο καθε επαγ/τιας,αφου ξερει οτι ενδεχεται να ξανασκιστει το δερμα του;ουτε η σωματοτροπινη τις διορθωνει,συμφωνα με τη θεωρια οτι ανανεωνει το δερμα.αν ηταν ετσι,κανεις επαγ/τιας δε θα ειχε,που ειναι ολο το χρονο μεσα στην αυξητικη ορμονη με δοσεις16i.u/μερα.οι ραγαδες ειναι θεμα ελαστικοτητας του δερματος.γινονται οταν ο μυς μεγαλωσει αποτομα,η οταν το υποδοριο λιπος αναπτυχθει αποτομα.ετσι,νεαρα παιδια σε θεραπειες ογκου,κανουν σκισηματα στην περιοχη του στηθος και μασχαλης,ενω παχυσαρκες κυριες στην περιοχη της μεσης.το να απλωνεις βιταμινη εψιλον,βοηθα στην ελαστικοτητα.αυτο κανουν οι εγκυες στην περιοχη της κοιλιας.

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

έχω βγάλει 2, μια δίπλα από την μασχάλη και μία δίπλα από το δεξί παπάρι πωωω και έχω να βγάλω κι άλλες ακόμα ΧΑΛΙΑ

----------


## kok

Όταν παίρνει κάποιος σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πολλά κιλά, το πιό πιθανό είναι να αποκτήσει ραγάδες στο δέρμα. Το δέρμα αναπτύσσεται πιό αργά από ότι οι μύες. Οι ραγάδες δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τραυματισμούς του δέρματος. Οφείλονται σε έλλειψη ψευδάργυρου. Συνετό είναι γιά όποιον σκοπεύει να εκτοξέυσει το σωματικό του βάρος, βλέπε περίοδος όγκου, να αρχίσει από ένα μήνα πρίν να παίρνει συμπλήρωμα ψευδάργυρου. Εαν έχετε αποκτήσει μία φορά ραγάδες, θα τις έχετε για όλη σας τη ζωή. Λανθασμένα πιστεύεται από κάποιους ότι ραγάδες δημιουργούνται και από την δραστική απώλεια βάρους. Μόνο με την γρήγορη αύξηση βάρους άρα και σωματικού όγκου συμβαίνει αυτό. Με λέιζερ, όπως διάβασα κάπου σε αυτό το φόρουμ, δεν απομακρύνονται, μόνο με πλαστική χειρουργική. Αυτά!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα να συμπληρώσω σ αυτο που είπε ο Αλέκος ότι στην απότομη μείωση βαρους πιθανόν να φαίνονται πιο έντονα γιατι επειδη χαλαρώνει το δέρμα οι πτυχώσεις δείχνουν πιο έντονα , ενω στην αυξηση το δερμα αν λόγω κληρονομικότητας και μη ελαστικότητας τεντωσει τοτε σκίζετε σαν ραγάδες 

το πρόβλημα μειώνετε όταν κάνουμε διατροφη που να μας καλύπτει τις ελείψεις σε συστατικα που κάνουν το δερμα να χάνει την ελαστικότητα , σε συνδιασμό με τοπικη εφαρμογη κάποιας αλοιφής που να  βοηθάει στην  ελαστικότητα , όπως είπαμε αυτες που χρησιμοποιούν και γυναίκες κατα την εγκυμοσύνη που ανοιγει η κοιλια και χρειάζετε ενυδατωση και ελαστικότητα

ως αναφορα για το λέιζερ δεν ξερω αν ενοούσαν αυτο που εφαρμόζετε και κατα την πλαστικη χειρουργική

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

κλάφτα χαράλαμπε. πως μας έχει κάνει έτσι ο Θεός??? όλα μελετημένα

----------


## amateur666

δοξα το θεο εμεις οι καυκασιοι δεν εχουμε συνηθως τοσο μεγαλο θεμα με αυτο... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Mpozos

Άλλοι λεν οτι οι ραγάδες δεν φεύγουν ποτέ, άλλοι λένε οτι φεύγουν με λάιζερ. Μιλάω για να φύγουν τελείως οι ραγάδες 100% οχι να μειωθούν η να ασπρίσουν. 

Έχουμε κάποια θεραπεία; 

εδώ όπως βλέπεται είναι το κοιλιακό μου μέρος, τις έχω σχεδόν την μισή ζωή μου, ειμαι 17 χρονών και το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι απο ροζ να γίνουν άσπρες.



σε αυτό το κοιλιακό μέρος γίνετε αποκατάσταση του δέρματος "100%" ;

----------


## Eddie

Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος,οχι.Εχω κι εγω σ αυτο το σημειο,απ οταν πηγα φανταρος..πριν 7 χρονια.Και διαιτα να κανεις,οσο αδυνατιζεις τοσο θα πλαδαρευει το δερμα..δυστηχως.Εκτος κι αν εχεις ελαστικο δερμα,που δε νομιζω γιατι τοσα χρονια θα ειχαν φυγει (λογικα)

----------


## jam

επειδη αρχισα να εχω ενα προβληματακι με ραγαδες στα χερια και ακομη νιωθω αυτη την πιεση στο δερμα οτι παει να ''σπασει'' ξερουμε κατι για να τις προλαβω κατι για βαζελινη και αλοε βερα ακουσα ξερετε κατι , ισχυει καποιο απο αυτα ?`  :01. Unsure:

----------


## loufas

Πρεπει να παίζει και το γενετικό θέμα εδω.Κάποιοι παχύνουν και αδυνατίζουν μπαμ μπαμ κάθε χρόνο και δε βγάζουν ραγιάδες.Ο ψευδαργιρος λενε κανει καλό για πρόληψη της ραγαδας.

----------


## hoffman

> Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος,οχι.Εχω κι εγω σ αυτο το σημειο,απ οταν πηγα φανταρος..πριν 7 χρονια.Και διαιτα να κανεις,οσο αδυνατιζεις τοσο θα πλαδαρευει το δερμα..δυστηχως.Εκτος κι αν εχεις ελαστικο δερμα,που δε νομιζω γιατι τοσα χρονια θα ειχαν φυγει (λογικα)


Φίλε μου ότι και να βάλεις τσάμπα θα το βάλεις άμα οι ραγαδες βγούνε δεν φεύγουν μετά,στο λέω γιατί δοκίμασα σχεδόν τα πάντα,εγώ λόγο κιλών παλιά έχω στο στομάχι και στα χέρια δεν φεύγουν με τίποτα

Στάλθηκε από το Xperia Neo V μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Guyz κανω ενα bump. Εχω βγαλει πολυ εντονες ραγαδες στα φτερα που ενωνονται με τον ωμο και στο εσωτερικο μερος του δικεφαλου. Απο αυτα που διαβασα για τις ραγαδες δε γινεται τιποτα; Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα μη γινω ολος μια ραγαδα.

----------


## mens sana

Δυστυχως Χριστοφορε οι ραγαδες δεν φευγουν. Το zinc λενε πως ειναι καλο για προληψη, αν και πιστευω πως αν ειναι το δερμα σου ανελαστικο θα σου βγουν ο,τι κι αν κανεις (εκτος κι αν δεν κανεις βαρη  :01. Mr. Green: ). Παντως αν εχεις μονο στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο, μικρο το κακο.

----------


## Nickman

θα δώσω και γω info για όσους ρωτάνε για ραγάδες. Είναι τώρα 10 χρόνια που τις έχω, ήμουν παχουλό παιδί όταν ήμουν 12 στα 13 και πήρα και πολύ γρήγορα ύψος που μου εμφάνισαν ραγάδες. Λίγα χρόνια μετά που ξαναπήρα κιλά, μου ξαναεμφανίστηκαν κι άλλες. Πήγα πριν λίγα χρόνια για λέιζερ, αλλά χαμένα λεφτά παιδιά, δεν φεύγουν. Αφήστε που κοστίζει αρκετά και είναι σαν να σε καίνε όταν σου περνούν το λέιζερ... Απλά ασπρίζουν με τον καιρό. Η πρόληψη σ'αυτό το θέμα είναι αρκετά σημαντική αν δεν θελεις να σου βγουν κι άλλες. Όπως αυτό για τον ψευδάργυρο που δεν το γνώριζα κι ολας...

----------


## SOLID

> Guyz κανω ενα bump. Εχω βγαλει πολυ εντονες ραγαδες στα φτερα που ενωνονται με τον ωμο και στο εσωτερικο μερος του δικεφαλου. Απο αυτα που διαβασα για τις ραγαδες δε γινεται τιποτα; Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα μη γινω ολος μια ραγαδα.


Αν σου ειναι ακομα στην φαση που ειναι κοκκινες πολυ μπορεις να τις προλαβεις ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ακομα και με φυσικους τροπους,το ιδανικο ειναι συνδυασμος καποιας καλης κρεμας και αλλων οπως vitamin E oil,vitamin C,calendula oil,lavender oil,coconut oil,magnesium oil,vitamin A oil,glycolic acid,shea butter,Olive oil,rose oil,myrrh oil,geranium oil,alfalfa oil,aloe vera oil,chamomile oil ειναι διαφορα ακομα δεν θυμαμαι ακομα και λεμονι σε επαληψη και το ζουμι απο πατατα.

Γενικα αν κανεις ψαξιμο παιζουν πολλα.Εμπειρια προσωπικη δεν εχω αλλα σε κοπελα που ξερω την ειχαν βοηθησει ορισμενα απο αυτα.ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ειναι να μην εχουν προλαβει να γινουν λευκες οι ραγαδες εκει ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γενικοτερα και παμε σε λειζερ μαλλον και τετοια.

----------


## Nive

Λοιπόν οι ραγάδες απαξ και εμφανιστούν δεν φεύγουν ποτέ!!! 
Και laser να κάνεις κανείς δεν σου εγγυάται πως δεν θα ξαναεμφανισθούν! 
Τώρα η πιο απλή λύση είναι μετά το μπάνιο λίγο baby oil ή αμυγδαλέλαιο. 
Υπάρχουν και διάφορα σκευάσματα κυρίως για εγγύους όπως η mustella αλλά εκτός του οτι είναι πανάκριβες το μόν που κάνουν είναι να φρενάρουν την δημιουργία τους ή να περιορίζουν την αύξησή τους. Αν αρχίσεις ν`ανοίγεις το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να το φρενάρεις και όχι να το κλείσεις.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Τώρα η πιο απλή λύση είναιαμυγδαλέλαιο.


οτι ειπε ο Nive..και εγω εχω μεγαλα ανοιγματα στη βαση του δικεφαλου ,φαινονται σε διπλη δικεφαλων,εκει που ενωνει ο ομως με το χερι...

Αμυγδαλέλαιο..και αν εχεις υπομονή βαζελίνη...αν και λερώνει τα πάντα....Το εχω ακουσει απο μαιευτηρ-γυναικολόγο,για ραγαδες της κοιλιάς..αλλα δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ...

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις συμβουλες αυτο με τη βαζελινη ισως πριν το μπανιο να ειναι κομπλε για να μην λερωσω τα παντα.θα κανω ενα search να δω τι ειναι αυτο το αμυγδαλελαιο. Με τι συχνοτητα πρεπει να τα βαζουμε αυτα;

----------


## Nive

Τάσο γέννησε η γυναίκα και τα`χω πρόσφατα.  :01. Wink: 
Το αμυγδαλέλαιο είναι best value for money. 

Χριστόφορε 2-3 φορές την ημέρα αν νιώθεις φαγούρα-πόνο στις άκρες τους (που σημαίνει πως ανοίγουν) αλλιώς μετά το μπάνιο΄είναι οκ. Σκέψου πως πρέπει να είσει ενυδατωμένος όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα στην περιοχή οπότε βάλτα κάτω και δες.  
Η βαζελίνη αφήνει στάμπες είναι πιο πηκτή και κρατάει περισσότερη ώρα αλλά είναι παράγωγο πετρελαίου ρε γαμώτο και δεν τα`χω σε εκτίμηση.  :01. Unsure:  

Αν είναι κόκκινες πάει να πει πως ή ανοίγουν ή έχουν τσιτώσει και θ`ανοίξουν....εκεί πλακώνεις ενυδάτωση. Αν είναι άσπρες ό,τι και να βάλεις δεν κάνεις τίποτα γιατί κοιμούνται.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ειναι κοκκινες πολυ φιλε μου. Φαγουρα η κατι που λες δν εχω νιωσει ποτε εβαλα βαζελινη. Οχι οτι με απασχολουν κ πολυ οι ραγαδες αλλα οσο μπορουν να αποφευχθουν ειναι καλο.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Οταν τεντωνω το δερμα φαινονται εντονα, αλλιως ειναι μαζεμμενες και δε φαινονται ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## Nive

....έχω στο ίδιο σημείο μία δύο μικρές αλλά κλάιν....
Καλή υπομονή φίλε, θα σου γίνει καθημερινή συνήθεια για λίγο καιρό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Αν είναι άσπρες ό,τι και να βάλεις δεν κάνεις τίποτα γιατί κοιμούνται.


άρα τσάμπα κόπος να βάζω ενυδατικές :08. Turtle: 
περιμένω απλά να ξεθωριάσουν με το μαύρισμα?

----------


## Nive

Παίδες δεν είμαι δερματολόγος. 
Εμπειρικά είναι αυτά που σας λέω και όσα έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

I don't give a shit για τις ραγαδες guyz απλα κουβεντα να γινεται  :01. Razz:  Τι να κανουμε..θυσιαζομαστε για το powerlifting

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Παίδες δεν είμαι δερματολόγος. 
> Εμπειρικά είναι αυτά που σας λέω και όσα έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό.


εμένα μ έγραψε μια ενυδατική π βάζουν κ οι έγκυοι :01. Mr. Green: 




> I don't give a shit για τις ραγαδες guyz απλα κουβεντα να γινεται  Τι να κανουμε..θυσιαζομαστε για το powerlifting


εε άμα είναι να διαλέξεις μυς+δυναμη vs ραγάδες νμζ είναι εύκολη απόφαση  :05. Weights:

----------


## Nive

Ανδρέα και`γω έτσι τα έμαθα  :01. Razz: 

Χριστόφορε....δώσε πόνο-κιλά και επαναλήψεις  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κ γω ειμαι λιγο σα ζεβρα αλλα κλαιν...νταξ δε θα με χαλαγε να μη τις ειχα,αλλα οκ,θα'χω να τις θυμαμαι σαν παρασημα οταν μεγαλωσω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Αν ψαξετε προδιαθεσικους παραγοντες κλπ θα παθετε. Μεχρι και διατροφη φτωχη σε ινες ειναι ικανη να δημιουργησει ραγαδες ή σε ατομα με φτωχες αποθηκες κολλαγονου λογο ελλειψης καποιου ενζυμου....φυσικα και κληρονομικοτητα!! 

Εσεις που ειστε μπρατσελοι βεβαια ανοιγετε πιο ευκολα.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Feth

> Μεχρι και διατροφη φτωχη σε ινες



Παω να φάω βρώμη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

υπαρχουν 2 προιοντα που κανουν δουλιτσα αλλα δεν ξερω ...μπορω να τα κατονομασω εδω????? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

Όταν λες δουλεια?

----------


## beegee

αρκετα μεγαλη βελτιωση ... θαυματα δεν γινονται

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Aν μιλας για φαρμακευτικά που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των στεροειδών-αναβολικών κ.ο.κ δεν επιτρέπεται  :01. Smile:

----------


## beegee

ειναι απλες κρεμες του εμποριου . βασικα μια κρεμα και ενα λαδακι. πολυ καλα και για τις ραγαδες και για τις ουλες .
η κρεμα ειναι η simulcium G3 και το λαδακι το bio-oil

----------


## mens sana

Οταν λες πολυ καλα για τις ραγαδες, τι εννοεις?

----------


## beegee

οτι βγαζεις αλλες τοσες  :01. Mr. Green: 
τι να εννοω? τις μειωνουν ορατα και προλαμβανουν νεες

----------


## lila_1

> Aν μιλας για φαρμακευτικά που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των στεροειδών-αναβολικών κ.ο.κ δεν επιτρέπεται


τι λές ρε τάσο  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  στις ραγάδες είμαστε

----------


## Ανδρεας

> τι λές ρε τάσο  στις ραγάδες είμαστε


χαχαχαχα


εγω εχω μια της rilastil, αν κ δεν ειδα κ μεγαλη διαφορα (κ γι αυτο βαριεμαι να βαζω πολυ συχνα)

----------


## vaggan

εγω εκπλησσομαι οτι τοσοι αντρες εδω εχετε ραγαδες λες και ειστε γκομενακια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ε και..γνωστο φαρμακο χρησιμοποιείται για οστεοπόρωση,σκληρυνση κατα πλακας κ.ο.κ ,οπως και για bodybuilding....το ενα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο....

Πολλά φάρμακα αναφερουν στις οδηγίες αν ειναι στεροειδή αντιφλεγμονώδη πχ ή βρογχοδιασταλτικό  ,η αλλης κατηγορίας...ειναι πιο σωστό να μην αναφερθεί γιατι καποιος με ποια απλη αναζήτηση μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει διαφορετικά....

----------


## vaggan

δεν υπαρχει στεροειδες που να ειναι καταλληλο για την προληψη των ραγαδων ειναι οτι πιο αστειο εχω ακουσει αφου τα αναβολικα στεροειδη ειναι γνωστο πως προκαλουν ραγαδες απο αποτομη αυξηση μυικου βαρους

----------


## Nive

Τασο ακομη και για καρκινο τα δινουν...

Μην το πατε πολυ μακρυα με τις κρεμες...απλα σκεφτειτε πως υπαρχουν μεχρι και σκευασματα απο σαλια σαλιγκαριου που αναδομει μονο του το κελυφος του!!!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> δεν υπαρχει στεροειδες που να ειναι καταλληλο για την προληψη των ραγαδων ειναι οτι πιο αστειο εχω ακουσει αφου τα αναβολικα στεροειδη ειναι γνωστο πως προκαλουν ραγαδες απο αποτομη αυξηση μυικου βαρους


μαλλον η ιδιότροπη διατροφή σου σε εχει επηρεασει ως προς το να σκεφτείς....ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω τι φαρμακα υπάρχουν για τις ραγάδες ,αναφέρθηκα θεωρητικά στο 1ο πόστ,στο αν ειναι αναφορα σε φαρμακευτικό προιόν(στεροειδες)  οτι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ,απο κει και πέρα πως το δέσατε οτι εννοω εγω οτι υπάρχουν φαρμακα με στεροειδή για τις ραγάδες δεν ξέρω

----------


## mens sana

> οτι βγαζεις αλλες τοσες 
> τι να εννοω? τις μειωνουν ορατα και προλαμβανουν νεες



Εννοεις οτι τις μειωνουν ορατα στην αρχη, οσο ειναι κοκκινες, ετσι? Δεν πιστευω να κανουν δουλεια μετα απο χρονια...?

----------


## vaggan

οχι ρε συ για τωρα μιλαει δεν λεει για μετα απο 40 χρονια

----------


## mens sana

Μετα απο 29-30?  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  Μαλλον μουφα οι κρεμες, ετσι κι αλλιως ξεθωριαζουν απο μονες τους.

----------


## lila_1

Παιδιά δυστυχώς δε γίνεται τίποτα για τις ραγάδες, τα έχω γράψει μερικά ποστ πιο πίσω. Άπαξ και δημιουργηθούν δύσκολα φεύγουν.
Μόνο όσο είναι κόκκινες μπορείς να ΙΣΩΣ σώσεις λίγο την κατάσταση με λέιζερ ή κάποιες κρέμες και καλή ενυδάτωση του δέρματος. 
Εαν είναι άσπρες δε γίνεται τίποτα, μόνο νυστέρι.

----------


## mens sana

Με νυστερι? Θα αφαιρεσεις τις ραγαδες για να εχεις ουλες?

----------


## bestiriveneu2

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΙΖΩ ΤΟ  FORUM..... ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΙΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ(ΚΑΙ ΑΠΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ) ΕΝΣ ΣΤ ΔΙΕΚΦΑΛΟ ΑΠΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΑΓΓΕΙΑ... ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ... ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ??

----------


## beegee

δοκιμασε τη laroche cicaplast ...για το δερμα

----------


## bestiriveneu2

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση... τν εχεισ δοκιμασει? και αν ναι ποσο χρονικο διαστημα χρειαζεται η χορηγηση της?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δε ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί στο τόπικ αλλά στο εξωτερικό για τις ραγάδες και τις ουλές χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως το bio oil, το οποίο πωλείται και στα ελληνικά φαρμακεία.
Υπάρχουν πολύ καλά reviews εκεί έξω, ψάξτε το λίγο..

----------


## beegee

> ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση... τν εχεισ δοκιμασει? και αν ναι ποσο χρονικο διαστημα χρειαζεται η χορηγηση της?


δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα εχω δει αποτελεσματα της σε αλλους και ηταν εκπληκτικα .δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος χρονος χορηγησης . βαλτη μεχρι να επουλωθει και να αναπλαστει το δερμα εντελως ...δεν εχει καποιες παρενεργειες η χρηση της .

----------


## beegee

για ακομα καλυτερη αισθητικη αποκατασταση χρησιμοποιησε αφου τελειωσεις την επουλωση με αυτη . την proflamine της frezyderm .

----------


## make your dream true

Εχω  χρησιμοποιήσει πολλά παραπλήσια σκευάσματα,και δεν κάναν τίποτα παρα μόνο μια ενυδάτωση..Δεν ξέρω αν η συγκεκριμένη κάνει όντως δουλεία μιας και δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προσωπικά,άλλα οποιαδήποτε κρέμα ειναι για πρόληψη και όχι για αντιμετώπιση......

----------


## Mpozos

η ραγάδα απο την στιγμή που δημιουργηθεί δεν γινετε ποτε να χαθεί! απο την αλλη αν η ραγαδα ειναι φρέσκια ( ροζ/κοκκινη ) μπορεις να την προτρέψεις ενα ποσοστό καθώς ποτε δεν θα εξαφανιστεί. αν η ραγαδα ειναι ωριμη ( λευκη ) δεν γινετε να χαθεί ποτε.  οποτε κρεμες και λοιπα σκατά το μονο που θα σας βοηθησουν ειναι στο να ελαφρύνει η τσεπη σας! και η μερες ειναι δυσκολες.

----------


## bestiriveneu2

τις ραγαδες τις εβγαλα πριν 2 βδομαδες στα μπρατσα αλλα στην περιοχη της μαχαλης και του στηθους εχω σχισιμο μεγλουτσικο και τωρα παει να βγει απτην αλλη πλευρα γιαυτο ρωταω

----------


## swiftakias21

παιδια καλησπερα
μετα απο ενα χασιμο αρκετων κιλων παρατηρω πως εχω αποκτησει ραγαδες
πειτε μου πως εχω ελπιδα να τις εξαφανισω καπως και αν ναι πως

ευχαριστω   :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δεν υπάρχει αποκατάσταση των ραγάδων από τη στιγμή που το δέρμα έχει σχιστεί.Υπήρχε μια άποψη πως οι ουλές σβήνουν με laser,αλλά τελικά δεν υφίσταται.Οι διάφορες κρέμες βοηθούν στο να παραμείνει ελαστική η επιδερμίδα.Εάν θέλετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες απευθυνθείτε στην Dr.Aspa Zahari & Dr.John Anastasatos (facebook),δερματολόγος-πλαστικός/επανορθωτικός χειρούργος αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Nive

Αφου δεν διορθωνονται ουτε επεμβατικα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Αφου δεν διορθωνονται ουτε επεμβατικα...


Το ίδιο μου είχε επιβεβαιώσει και ο Dr.Ανδρέας Φουστάνος,για όποιον έχει ακόμη ελπίδες ότι μπορούν να <<σβηστούν>>
Κάποιες ανέκδοτες απόψεις έλεγαν πως η χρήση Α.Ο ανανέωνε το δέρμα και πίστευαν (λαθεμένα) ότι υπήρχε λύση στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## ThomasK

Καλησπέρα. Μέσα σε 5 μήνες αφού το χέρι μου πήρε 2 εκατοστά εμφανίστηκαν ξαφνικά ραγαδες στο εσωτερικό του δικέφαλου. Δεν είναι μεγάλες λα μικρές και πολλές. Είναι ακόμα κόκκινες. Άκουσα ότι μπορούν να φύγουν πριν περάσει μήνας με διάφορες θεραπείες με αλειφες. Ισχύει; Και Γιατι οι ραγαδες εμφανίστηκαν μόνο στο ένα χερι; Παίζει ρόλο κάτι άλλο εκτός της διόγκωσης;

----------


## XPeterX

Δεν θα φύγουν ποτέ. Κλάψε. Οι ραγάδες είναι τα παράσημα του σφίχτη-αρσιβαρίστα.Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μην αυξομείωνεις το βάρος σου απότομα και τις χειροτερέψεις. Όταν περάσει καιρός θα γίνουν άσπρες αλλά και πάλι θα φαίνονται.Είμαι παθών χρόνια τώρα και τα ξέρω. Ακόμα και επαγγελματίες της IFBB είναι γεμάτοι σε στήθος,ώμους, χέρια παρόλα τα μαυρίσματα και τις κρέμες που βάζουν.Είναι κάτι που από την στιγμή που φορτώνεις κιλά και μέγεθος στο σώμα σου θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς.Εκτός και αν κάνεις σταδιακά αλλαγές δηλαδή πάρα πολύ αργά. Χρόνια και δεκαετίες αργά. Τότε και μόνο τότε κάποιος μπορεί να μην βγάλει ραγάδες.

----------


## Can'tGainWeight

Καλό μεσημέρι παιδιά, εδώ και καιρό μου έχει μπει μια απορία. Πως οι bodybuilders δεν έχουν ραγάδες; Η δεν υπάρχει ίχνος ραγάδων πάνω τους; Πάνε σε γιατρούς; Η κάνουν κάτι άλλο; Ρωτάω επειδή πριν μπει ο χρόνος που ξεκίνησα να γυμνάζω καλά τα πόδια μου, έβγαλα ραγάδες στα μπούτια μου και λίγο πιο πάνω από αυτά. Δεξιά και αρίστερα ίδιο σχήμα  :01. Sad:  :01. Razz:

----------


## mono AEK

Όλοι έχουν

Απλά στους αγώνες με τη βαφή δε φαίνονται

----------

